# What's it called?



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't have one handy to take a picture of, and it's not quite vintage, but I'm sure I can describe it.

Nowadays, when you buy a single gang flush blank plate, the screw holes line up with the box holes. In times gone by, the plate came with a yoke thing, sorta zig-zag shaped, that you bolted on the box first, then the blank plate screwed into that. That was darned handy for boxes that were out of plumb that needed blanked up. Cable and phone plates were that way too at one time.

What's that strap called?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

A thing amajig?

A whositwhatit?

A gizmo?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Its called a: _yoke thing, sorta zig-zag shaped_.:whistling2:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i know what your talking about but i never had to buy them


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Like a P&S #340?















*Adjustment Yoke.*


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> i know what your talking about but i never had to buy them


Me either, but they still come with certain plates (some 2 gang that are a device opening on one side and a blank on the other). It just bugs me not knowing the real name for something. They probably just call it a plate yoke or something simple like that.

EDIT... I see Ken's got it licked. Thanks Ken!
(do you suppose they actually manufacture them to a 5 decimal place tolerance? Weird)


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

ken hit the nail on the head


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

I found a Leviton 404

http://www.electriciansupplies.com/...83/N/11585/P/73440/Leviton_404_--_1__Each.htm

Tom


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Your still going to need a special blank unless your planing on drilling one.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Your still going to need a special blank unless your planing on drilling one.


Yeah, I don't need to buy any, since they come with the plates that need them. I mostly wanted to know if anyone knew what they were called. It was bugging me.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Leviton 84019-40 stainless steel blank wallplate. Strap mount hole pattern; mounts to the wallbox with the included steel strap. Strap mount hole pattern; mounts to the wallbox with the included steel straps. Commercial Grade, single-gang cover made of type 302 stainless steel - special non-magnetic alloy for sensitive electronic applications (also works fine for normal applications). Measures 4.5"H x 2.75"W; brushed finish has horizontal orientation. Features include:


Type 302 stainless is non-magnetic and .032" thick
Round on edges to prevent injury and wall damage
Resistant to corrosive effects of sunlight and moisture
Noncombustible
Easy to clean, smooth finish
Individually packaged with matching mounting screws
 *Item #:* L84019-40-EA
They beat me to it but here is another one.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

drsparky said:


> brushed finish has horizontal orientation.


Anyone ever read such a requirement in a spec? :laughing: That would really mess you up. Wait 'till the designers realize they can spec what direction the brush finish of brushed stainless and nickel plates runs. :no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Your still going to need a special blank unless your planing on drilling one.


Nothing special about the blank that you can buy along with aforementioned strap.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

drsparky said:


> They beat me to it but here is another one.



Yeah but yours is that special non-magnetic 304 stainless.:jester:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Ken, I don't happen to have a P&S catalog handy. Do they have that strap mounted blank in Trademaster? If so, I need to get a couple for truck stock. It bugs me to have to install a blank really crooked if the box is out. Makes it look like I did my job wrong.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Nothing special about the blank that you can buy along with aforementioned strap.


Really, I don't have to have Skunkworks make me one?

Even though I can buy it I call it special, if you don't thats fine.:whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Ken, I don't happen to have a P&S catalog handy. Do they have that strap mounted blank in Trademaster? If so, I need to get a couple for truck stock. It bugs me to have to install a blank really crooked if the box is out. Makes it look like I did my job wrong.


 
_Trademaster_ is for their devices, not covers. Are you looking for a specific color or something?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> _Trademaster_ is for their devices, not covers.


Uh... no. It's the covers too. Says Trademaster in big honking letters on the box. Part numbers start with TP. Nevermind, I see it's in the graphic you posted.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Really, I don't have to have Skunkworks make me one?


 
Nah, the folks at Langley working for NASA can probably whip one up for you.




Bob Badger said:


> Even though I can buy it I call it special, if you don't thats fine.:whistling2:


I prefer to call it 'stock'.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Uh... no. It's the covers too. Says Trademaster in big honking letters on the box.


Never seen covers in a box. They sell 'em here in poly bags.

Still, I got a catalog right here. Looking for something speciic?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If I ever get into manufacturing, I definitely have to consider "Shunkworks" as a name.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> If I ever get into manufacturing, I definitely have to consider "Shunkworks" as a name.


Forget it. Lockheed Martin has it registered and copyrighted.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

The vertical orientation brushed finish extra.:jester:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

drsparky said:


> The vertical orientation brushed finish extra.:jester:


 
If someone wanted verticle brushed finish, I would have no problem charging for putting a wire brush in a drill press.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> If someone wanted verticle brushed finish, I would have no problem charging for putting a wire brush in a drill press.


I've seen the commercial kitchen installers putting the grain back in stainless counters and so fourth that they had to bring in a couple pieces and field weld. Looks like a belt sander attachment for an angle grinder.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Uh... no. It's the covers too. Says Trademaster in big honking letters on the box. Part numbers start with TP. Nevermind, I see it's in the graphic you posted.


Only the nylon plates showed in that one.

Here's all of the 1g options:


----------



## Larry Fine (Oct 24, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I mostly wanted to know if anyone knew what they were called.


They were very popular back in the old hard-wied phone-cord days, when the cord came through a 3/8"-or-so hole in the plate, or a separate insert. They were also used with the old large square 4-pin phone plugs when the sockets were box-mounted.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

Arlington has a blank that snaps onto the yoke, so there are no visible screws. I don't know how much play they give you. I've never looked at the specs and never used one. Has anyone tried or seen one?


----------

